# Instant Pay "Repaying" status..what gives??



## Jesterhead1651 (Dec 3, 2016)

I've been using instant Pay for the last few weeks, it is so much more efficient than waiting for the weekly wed payout. especially since now when I'm done driving for the night I use instant Pay to re-fuel for the next day and the money gets deposited into my account instantaneously despite the "3 day bank cycle notice " 

Last night after driving I get this message..

You've hit an account limit with your financial institution so we couldn't process this instant payment. Funds will be deposited in your bank account (ending in XXxx within 3 business days. We'll return the 50¢ charge to your current earnings

Should I try again today and see if it works or am I screwed now?? what gives ?!


----------



## Jesterhead1651 (Dec 3, 2016)

Anyone ???


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

Nope been using it since it came out, never had one problem, well when I started using it, it took 1 day, now it takes 10 secs


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

Jesterhead1651 said:


> I've been using instant Pay for the last few weeks, it is so much more efficient than waiting for the weekly wed payout. especially since now when I'm done driving for the night I use instant Pay to re-fuel for the next day and the money gets deposited into my account instantaneously despite the "3 day bank cycle notice "
> 
> Last night after driving I get this message..
> 
> ...


I have been using instant pay with no issues in the past. Just tried it and got the same message as you did about the limit. I just got off the phone with my bank and they are telling me that there is no limit and to contact Uber. Great!!! We all know how far we get with Uber support.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

Update for anyone with this issue. Contacted another person at my bank and they told me that there is a 10 transaction limit per 30 days. So anyone else with this issue I would suggest contacting your bank to see what their policy is.


----------



## Ridesharecares777 (Dec 15, 2016)

What bank is this?


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

Pnc


----------



## Blackcar37 (Sep 23, 2016)

Jeff1205 said:


> Pnc


Same thing happened to me.. I bank with pnc and was told there's a 10 transaction limit. Not sure I understand the limits since it's a transfer into your account from a known entity(uber) seems the bank has this rule on place but the reps I spoke to could not explain the rationale.. my gripe was why would you put a cap on someone depositing funds from a legitimate employer... side note... i am a former banker - 20 years!


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

They said the same thing when I called. They said why wouldn't we want to take your money. Stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Happened to me a couple times! There's a limit on incoming deposits, once you hit it it'll show (REPAYING) on the deposit summary... I usually get it the next morning via direct deposit not instant debit pay.


----------



## Blackcar37 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ok good to know. Daily deposits are probably more common with 'a "business account"


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Blackcar37 said:


> Ok good to know. Daily deposits are probably more common with 'a "business account"


They are! But if you cash out enough times even on a business account you'll get this message when you reach a limit. It's dumb to have a limit if you asked me.


----------

